# Inaccessibility to the DXB Police web site for fines?



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Probably the past 2 to 3 months there seems to be total inaccessibility to the DXB Police web site to have a look at possible fines .... (having tried from at least 3 independent computers)

Anyone got any the "good oil" rather than just rumour on what's going on ....

Having said that I suppose its stay tuned for when you next go to re-register your car perhaps ... hmmmm ....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just logged on just now and had no issues. Sometimes, the website can be a bit slow though and I've had trouble in the past accessing it.

You can also check your fines on the Abu Dhabi POlice website.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The Dubai website never works for me. I always go to the Abu Dhabi and it will pull all the fines up YOWZERS....  Its going to be a broke month when those things come fro mthe car rental agency.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can't remember what I did to register, I think it's linked to my Emirates NBD online banking, but I get an SMS whenever I get a fine. I can also search my fines through the online banking portal too and pay them directly from my bank account. Quite handy.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Works fine for me. You might want to try different browers e.g. some of these sites dont work in internet explorer and some dont in google chrome. I keep both handy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have always found that IE is fine for anything UAE based, but Safari can cause a problem for those with Macs. Most companies have now updated their systems. but this is relatively recent.
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I use mozilla firefox.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The fines backend is actually part of the RTA website and that is what usually is down, maybe you've just been unlucky with the times you've checked.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I have always found that IE is fine for anything UAE based, but Safari can cause a problem for those with Macs. Most companies have now updated their systems. but this is relatively recent.
> -


I actually use Safari and with the exception of the odd glitches here and there, I have no major issues with the Internet.

Might just be that I don't have any fines.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can give you three or four, or five or six... to make you feel better.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can give you three or four, or five or six... to make you feel better.


Ever so kind of you but I've decided not to accept any gifts from strangers this year.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> The Dubai website never works for me. I always go to the Abu Dhabi and it will pull all the fines up YOWZERS....  Its going to be a broke month when those things come fro mthe car rental agency.


Thanks Jynx .... took your advice, piece of cake. Been here 18 months and didn't know about that angle, so yeh good job .... whats better ... clean slate no fines !!! ....


----------

